# LG TV Youtube App no surround



## footyman007 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi. I have a 55inch LG TV 55uf680t. I have connected my Samsung surround system to the hdmi port 1 as well as a digital optical cable. 

When I watch tv, movies from my USB or cable tv, I get full surround sound. 
However when I watch YouTube clips from the lg app, only the front speakers work. I have tried different videos and even a surround sound test from YouTube videos and the rear speakers don't work. Any suggestions? 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check with LG. Most likely the app doesn't support surround audio.


----------

